# Stabilizing punky wood slab



## Manitario

Hey all,
I have a large slab of redwood burl that I want to make into a coffee table. As you can see from the pics, some of the wood on the edges is pretty soft. I have read about turners using epoxy/CA glue to stabilize wood for small turning projects, however I'm not sure how I'd use CA glue to stabilize the large edge of this slab. I have also read about using Polycryl to stabilize punky wood. Anyone have any suggestions or actual experience stabilizing large areas of punky wood like this? I'd rather not cut the edge back if I don't have to…
Thanks!!


----------



## CharlesNeil

pour on epoxy , only way to go in my opinion'


----------



## Manitario

Thanks Charles; can I just simply pour the epoxy onto the edges after I clean them up a bit?


----------



## CharlesNeil

yes you can , I prefer to thin the first coat about 25 % with acetone and brush it on and let it soak in well, after that you can either finish with another coating or continue with the epoxy ,Lowes has one by Zinnzer that I have used. Some of the craft stors has one called Enviorlite, its actually a polyester, but behaves the same.

Redwood is beautiful, but very soft, I would do the entire thing to "firm up the " wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Pour on epoxy will work. If you've never used it before, put something on the floor to catch the mess. First time can get ugly. As for CA, it works great but it would take a lot to do those edges. Water based poly could work as well. Let itsoak in and dry. It wworks on my blue pine anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

I just realized who gave you the original epoxy advice. My advice then becomes, do whatever Charles tells you and you'll be fine.


----------



## Manitario

Thanks again Charles, the Envirolite that you suggested for my last project worked really well. I like the idea of being able to thin the epoxy a bit with acetone; hopefully it'll soak into the edges a bit better that way. 
Monte; I'm going to wear an armband in the shop that says "WWCND" ie. What Would Charles Neil Do?


----------



## gfadvm

Rob, Let us know when you start marketing those arm bands. We all need one!


----------



## jbertelson

This should be of use to a lot of people, good post. Didn't realize that stabilizing stuff was readily available.


----------



## coachmancuso

Will this process work on all types of wood? I have spalted maple that I need to stabilize.


----------



## CharlesNeil

yes sir , it works well on any wood, the key is do the first coat or 2 thinned so it can soak it up.

as to the arm bands (LOL) , just ask, glad to help if I can


----------



## RussellAP

Haha, you definitely don't want to use CA on that much, the fumes will kill you.


----------



## mochoa

There is also a Minwax Wood Hardener product that is basically thinned out Epoxy I have used on some rotten patio furniture that works pretty good.


----------



## jefbelgium

You will have to protect the epoxy from UV light, sunlight, with a Varnish that has UV protection. Marine varnishes are really good. I use epiphanes. I think it is available in the US.

Jef


----------



## crossroad

Hello to all - I'm new to the site and need some advice. I've got a beautiful and heavily spalted oak slab that I plan on turning into a breakfast table. If I use a thinned epoxy, how far can I sand after it dries and will I still need a grain filler? FYI, I plan on finishing with thinned P&L 38


----------



## Manitario

Good questions crossroad; I did a basic sanding with 80 grit before I applied the epoxy, after the epoxy dried then I sanded through to 180 and started finishing. I don't think the thinned epoxy itself acts as a grain filler, you want it to soak into the wood rather than sit on the surface. You might get better answers to your question if you post it as a forum topic, old threads like this one don't get a lot of action!


----------



## planeBill

Smiths CPES is made for just this situation. Alternatively, Progressive epoxy polymers sells a few different formulations that are thinner than most other products out there and are very high solids compared to Smiths, all of which are quality goods, Smiths included.


----------



## crossroad

Thanks for the info, planeBill. I've got some Glaze Coat that I've never used that I was considering thinning down and dumping on. That make sense?


----------

